# Creole Baked Rockfish



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Took one of the bags of striper fillets from last year outta the freezer. Tried a new variation of the mayo trick.

3 tblspoons lite mayo
1 teaspoon spicy mustard
black pepper
Texas pete hot sauce (5-10 drops)

Mixed together and coated both sides of fillets, then added creole seasoning.










Per heated oven to 450, baked at 350 for 15 minutes. Since this was a schoolie, a bigger fillet would obviously take longer. 

Served with white rice and garlic texas toast.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Cdog, Looks Good. Try Mine, 1 part Helmans,1 part Dijon, Parmesan cheese[ or something hard shaved]to thicken it up, and generous scallion slices, Salt and Pepper. Bake at your regular temp until the cheese bubbles and begins to brown. If its a huge piece, cover with foil to start, then remove to brown the top


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Peixaria said:


> Cdog, Looks Good. Try Mine, 1 part Helmans,1 part Dijon, Parmesan cheese[ or something hard shaved]to thicken it up, and generous scallion slices, Salt and Pepper. Bake at your regular temp until the cheese bubbles and begins to brown. If its a huge piece, cover with foil to start, then remove to brown the top


Peixaria, that sounds good. Gonna have to try that next time!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!! That looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

that looks great gonna have to try that one...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

damn clay, your supposed to do protein, carb, VEGGIE


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The only thing Clay is suppose to do is CALL ME when he cooks something like that,,, and make lots more


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

NTKG said:


> damn clay, your supposed to do protein, carb, VEGGIE


I thought rice was a veggie...

Thanks yall it was good!

Oh and Shooter, I will be more than happy to invite ya over, when ya bring me that rack with ya...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Cdog said:


> Oh and Shooter, I will be more than happy to invite ya over, when ya bring me that rack with ya...


i hear ya. been waiting on a call back about a weld since thanksgiving....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great Clay.


----------

